# arme Eule und Heiler



## zentay (29. September 2011)

Bin Lvl 85 Lederverarbeitung 525
da hat Blizzard uns Dudus dazu verdammt Leder zu tragen, es aber versäumt für die Eule/Baum auch dementsprechend mal den Loot anzupassen.
wieviel Leder mit Intelligenz gibts den in Zul und wievliel Leder mit Ausdauer/Beweglichkeit??- vergleich mal wieviel Kette dropt
Also pusch ich Lederverarbeitung hoch. nach emsigen Farmen geschafft und will Schweres primitives Leder gegen Muster tauschen.
UND WAS FINDE ICH ????????????????????????????????
Kette, Kette, Kette
Und 90 % der Ledermuster für Ausdauer und Beweglichkeit
die Muster, die dann auch mal Intelligenz haben und Wille sind für PvP
entweder nur Abhärtung oder zumindest einmal Abhärtung
wenn ich vergleiche was Mein Twink als Schmied für Rezepte bekommt, Olala
und in den Feurlanden, die Daylies mache ich als dudu gar nicht, gibt ja nur kette und schreibertasche
WAS SOLL ICH DAMIT ???
Ich finde, Muster für den Moonkin und den Baum haben die völlig vergessen.

Muss dazu sagen das ich kaum in groosen raids abends bin und damit kau, an die ganz grossen rezepte komme und wenn kommr ich kaum an die mats.
schon schade
Ich weiss nicht ob Blizzard überhaupt in den Foren liest, aber schön wäre es schon- oder ??


----------



## Gazeran (29. September 2011)

Willst Gear?
-Geh raiden!

Kein bock auf raiden?
-Pech gehabt!

Wofür brachst du gear wenn du nicht raiden gehst?
Und btw es gibt genau so viele Leder wie Kette Rezepte... Augen aufmachen ftw.


----------



## Minatrix (29. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Willst Gear?
> -Geh raiden!
> 
> Kein bock auf raiden?
> ...



*hust*

Na, zum Bleistift möchte man sich hübsch ausrüsten ohne Wochenlang auf Dropglück im T11 Kontent angewiesen zu sein? Und zweitens, ich sehe das ähnlich, wozu steckt man viel Zeit und Mats/Gold in seine Berufe wenn man dann doch nichts herstellen kann das irgendwie hilfreich ist? Die Auswahl an Rezepten ist bescheiden, ich kann null Konzept dahinter sehen ausser das jeder einer Klasse absolut das selbe Gear (also auf selbem iLevel natürlich) hat ohne große Auswahl. Ich find das sehr ernüchternd.

LG Mina


----------



## Gazeran (29. September 2011)

Hero inis farmen und t11 und nonset teile kaufen = win...


----------



## Bismark72 (29. September 2011)

Wenn Du Dich über Lootglück oder -Pech beschweren willst schließe ich mich gerne an... bei uns in den Feuerlanden droppen mehr Schurkendolche als es überhaupt Schurken auf dem Server gibt, und T12-Token ist nahezu immer das Druidentoken drin. Das war schon zu Lichkingzeiten so, dass Druiden da für's Drittspec gesammelt haben und man selbst Woche für Woche darauf gewartet hat, dass endlich mal das Token für die eigene Klasse dropt. Ich hatte noch NIE den 4er Bonus des aktuellen Sets, obwohl ich drei Abende die Woche raiden gehe.

Blizzard liest übrigens Foren - aber nicht das hier. Gehör bekommst Du höchstens in den US-Bnet-Foren, da kommste aber mit einem EU-Account nicht rein.

Ach so - gefällt Dir Dein Beruf nicht, dann lern doch einen anderen.


----------



## Wolfmania (29. September 2011)

Gebe dem TE zu 100% recht - Berufe aufwändig skillen und dann zum Endcontent nix brauchbares herstellen können ist wirklich nicht durchdacht. Hat mich auch schon öfters geärgert. Wenigstens kann man mit jedem Beruf Gold machen, aber es ist nicht so, wie man es sich bei einem Rollenspiel vostellt - eigene Sachen bauen + anziehen. Was war man zu Classic stolz, wenn man z.B. die Mondstoffrobe getragen hat...


----------



## Snee (29. September 2011)

Da wir mit 4.3 erst das Ende des Contents und damit auch den End-Itemlevel erreichen ist die Ansage nix brauchbares herstellen zu können nicht richtig. Nehmen wir das Beispiel unseres ledernden Thread-Eröffners mal auf. Zum "Endcontent" PSA/BDZ/TD4W konnte ich als Lederer mittels Rezepte 359-Items Kette und Leder für jede entsprechende Klasse herstellen. Zum "Endcontent" Feuerlande konnte ich als Lederer mittels Rezepte 378-Items Kette und Leder für jede entsprechende Klasse herstellen... 

Finde die Forderung merkwürdig, dass man Endcontent-Equip selber herstellen möchte, aber nicht Endcontent spielen will. Es ist eigentlich ziemlich logisch, dass ich für ein Endcontent-Item auch Endcontent-Mats brauche... oder wie war das nochgleich zu ICC mit dem urtümlichen Saronit etc... nicht wirklich neu...

Wie schon erwähnt wurde: es gibt keinen Hinweis auf das vorhandensein von mehr Ketterezepten im Vergleich zu Lederrezepten. Und die Droprate bleibt immer noch Droprate: nur weil ein Item ne 10%ige Dropchance hat, heißt es nicht, dass es bei 10 Kills des entsprechenden Mobs auch einmal droppen muss. 

Mit den Feuerland-Daily-Rezepten haben die Schmiede/Ingis sicherlich nen ordentlichen Vorteil bekommen. Die Schreibertasche des Lederers ist dagen recht witzlos. 

Bitte kehrt aber nicht den allgemeinen Berufsbonus unter den Tisch (ArmschienenVZ) und die quasi kostenfreie BeinVZ - die übrigens auch mit etwas mehr Mats-Aufwand verkauft werden kann. Kann letzteres nen Schmied auch...? Nein.


----------



## Dexis (29. September 2011)

zentay schrieb:


> Bin Lvl 85 Lederverarbeitung 525
> da hat Blizzard uns Dudus dazu verdammt Leder zu tragen, es aber versäumt für die Eule/Baum auch dementsprechend mal den Loot anzupassen.
> wieviel Leder mit Intelligenz gibts den in Zul und wievliel Leder mit Ausdauer/Beweglichkeit??- vergleich mal wieviel Kette dropt


Ist ja schonmal totaler Quatsch.
Es droppen sieben Ledergegenstände mit Intelligenz in ZA/ZG, bei Leder mit Bewe sind es acht und bei Kette mit Intelligenz auch sieben. Während die Intelligenz-basierten Gegenstände für jeweils zwei Skillungen gedacht sind (Leder: Eule/Baum, Kette: Ele/Resto Schami), sind es für die Gegenstände mit Beweglichkeit drei (Schurke, Bär und Katze), daher gibts hier eins mehr. Also nichts mit Versäumen seitens Blizzard, nur mal Augen aufmachen.




zentay schrieb:


> Also pusch ich Lederverarbeitung hoch. nach emsigen Farmen geschafft und will Schweres primitives Leder gegen Muster tauschen.
> UND WAS FINDE ICH ????????????????????????????????
> Kette, Kette, Kette
> Und 90 % der Ledermuster für Ausdauer und Beweglichkeit
> ...


Auch hier dasselbe mit dem Augen aufmachen!
Egal welcher rüstungsherstellende Beruf, egal für welche Skillung, egal welcher Hauptwert - es gibt auf jeder Gegenstandstufe IMMER zwei herstellbare Gegenstände. Auf 359 (T11) sind es die Plätze Gürtel und Brust, auf 378 (T12) sind es Hände und Stiefel. Es gibt also auch in deinem Fall vier herstellbare Lederteile mit Intelligenz drauf, so wie bei den Bewe-Teilen oder den Items mit Kette. Es ist immer gleich.
Und nur so als Tipp: diese Taktik mit jeweils zwei herstellbaren Teilen pro Tier-Ebene wird Blizzard auch mit T13 weiterführen, laut mmo-champion sind es dann die Plätze für Hose & Handgelenke.




zentay schrieb:


> und in den Feurlanden, die Daylies mache ich als dudu gar nicht, gibt ja nur kette und schreibertasche
> WAS SOLL ICH DAMIT ???
> Ich finde, Muster für den Moonkin und den Baum haben die völlig vergessen.


Es ist schon der Hammer wie blind manche durch die WoW-Welt laufen...
Es gibt bei den beiden Händlern an der Geschmolzenen Front fünf auf Intelligenz ausgelegte Teile (Ring, Gürtel, Relikt, Schildhand und Schmuckstück) zu ergattern, alles in 365. Und wenn man ganz genau hinschaut sieht man, dass es sogar zwei Schmiederezepte für Caster gibt die einen Kolben mit Wille und einen Dolch mit Trefferwertung bieten, beides auch in 365. Mit den passenden Mats und einem freundlichen Schmied lässt sich das Equipment hier also noch weiter episch ausbauen, ohne raiden gehen zu müssen.




zentay schrieb:


> Muss dazu sagen das ich kaum in groosen raids abends bin und damit kau, an die ganz grossen rezepte komme und wenn kommr ich kaum an die mats.
> schon schade
> Ich weiss nicht ob Blizzard überhaupt in den Foren liest, aber schön wäre es schon- oder ??


Theoretisch gesehen muss man gar nicht raiden, um an die Items aus den aktuellen Rezepten zu kommen, eher das nötige Kleingeld (Stichwort: Lebendige Funken, Zufallsgegenstände vom Feuerlandtrash). Aber ganz ehrlich: diese Teile sind nunmal ursprünglich für die raidende Community ausgelegt. Darum ist es völlig legitim dass Nicht-Raider nicht automatisch auf die gleiche Stufe gestellt werden, aber immer noch ein Hintertürchen haben um da dran zu kommen.

Und was das Mitverfolgen der Community seitens Blizzard angeht: sie machen das tatsächlich und reagieren auch hier und da auf gewisse Ansätze.... aber wer als Wenigspieler bzw. Nichtraider dieselben Vorteile fordert wie die Raider oder Daily-Farmer und dann nicht mal in der Lage ist im Spiel seine passenden Items zu finden - da muss man sich nicht allzu viel wundern.


----------



## Minatrix (30. September 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Es ist schon der Hammer wie blind manche durch die WoW-Welt laufen...
> Es gibt bei den beiden Händlern an der Geschmolzenen Front fünf auf Intelligenz ausgelegte Teile (Ring, Gürtel, Relikt, Schildhand und Schmuckstück) zu ergattern, alles in 365. Und wenn man ganz genau hinschaut sieht man, dass es sogar zwei Schmiederezepte für Caster gibt die einen Kolben mit Wille und einen Dolch mit Trefferwertung bieten, beides auch in 365. Mit den passenden Mats und einem freundlichen Schmied lässt sich das Equipment hier also noch weiter episch ausbauen, ohne raiden gehen zu müssen.



Moin 

Aber er redet doch von Rezepten  Und da gibts für den Lederer nur die Tasche...

LG Mina


----------



## Dexis (30. September 2011)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Aber er redet doch von Rezepten  Und da gibts für den Lederer nur die Tasche...
> 
> LG Mina


Das war für mich nicht so ersichtlich, weil er/sie sich vorher ja auch über "fertige" Gegenstände aufgeregt hat. Daher habe ich beides aufgeführt, weil wie gesagt auch für Nichtraider und Wenigspieler genügend Equipment vorhanden ist.
Und was die Rezepte angeht, die Vorlagen von der Geschmolzenen Front behandeln:
1. neue Waffen, und die fallen nunmal in die Schmiede- und Ingenieurskunst weil nur hier Waffen hergestellt werden können und
2. neue Taschen für BB/Juwe/Ischriftenkunde, weil hier noch keine 36er Taschen (wie bei allen anderen!) vorhanden.
Mehr nicht, es gibt hier für KEINE Rüstungsklasse irgendwelche Rüstungsteile mit Intelligenz oder dergleichen (worauf der TE aber hinaus wollte).


----------



## Snee (30. September 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Das war für mich nicht so ersichtlich...



Was heißt hier ersichtlich :-) Ein kleiner Nebensatz hat die Feuerland-Daily-Schmiede-Rezepte betroffen. Der Thread insgesamt war auf die angebliche Problematik des nur auf Kette spezialisierten Lederers ausgelegt, der ohne Raid keine Chance hat, auch nur ein passendes Leder-Item für seinen "nicht-Feral"-Dudu herzustellen... grob überspitzt ^^

Daher ohne weitere Umschweife 

/sign @Dexis


----------



## zentay (2. Oktober 2011)

Es haben sichja einige die Mühe gemacht und zu zählen wo es was gibt
Nocheinmal zum verdeutllichen.  Ich rede / schreibe hier vom Beruf und den angebotenen Mustern beim Händler:
Beim Händler bekomme ich 1 Muster für Lederwaren mit Intelligenz ohne Wille und ohne Abhärtung ( für meine Eule), 6 Muster mit Abhärtung
1 Muster mit Int und Wille ohne Abhärtung. 2 Muster mit Abhärtung
12 Muster Leder mit Beweglichkeit 
20 !!! Muster für Kette
Jetzt sag nochmal einer die Eule hat es gut als Lederer
Was es als Drop in Zu gibt ( Leder mit Int. ohne Wille) is auch nicht sooo berauschend
Will man also bis Gear 359 Items haben, dann ohne Lederer>) nur für Marken beim Händler
Aber das meinte ich ja nicht mit dem Treat den ich hier aufgemacht habe
schönen Gruss


----------



## Dexis (4. Oktober 2011)

zentay schrieb:


> [...]
> Nocheinmal zum verdeutllichen. Ich rede / schreibe hier vom Beruf und den angebotenen Mustern beim Händler:
> Beim Händler bekomme ich 1 Muster für Lederwaren mit Intelligenz ohne Wille und ohne Abhärtung ( für meine Eule), 6 Muster mit Abhärtung
> 1 Muster mit Int und Wille ohne Abhärtung. 2 Muster mit Abhärtung
> ...


Es tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen, aber das stimmt überhaupt nicht was du hier erzählst.
Ich habe hier mal die verfügbaren Gegenstände verlinkt, damit du siehst was es für die einzelnen Positionen in der Lederverarbeitung gibt. Die Listensuche ist dabei so eingestellt, dass alle _herstellbaren_ Teile von itemlevel 300 bis 378 aufgelistet sind. Und nicht über das fünte Epic wundern, das gehört jeweils zur Ingenieurskunst:
1. Leder mit Intelligenz
2. Leder mit Beweglichkeit
3. Kette mit Intelligenz
4. Kette mit Beweglichkeit

Was fällt dabei auf?
Wie ich bereits sagte, es gibt für *jede* Position *zwei* epische Teile pro Tier-Ebene (359 und 378). Dass es auf 359-Ebene eines mit und eines ohne Willenskraft gibt mag Zufall sein, auf 378 gibt es schließlich beide mit Wille. *Alle* weiteren herstellbaren Gegenstände aus der Lederverarbeitung zwischen itemlevel 300 - 358 (also unter den epischen Teilen) sind entweder Gegenstände mit zufälligen Verzauberungen (_Erklärung weiter unten!_) oder PvP-Teile. Und es ist *immer* ein achtteiliges PvP-Set - egal für welche Position, auch für Leder mit Intelligenz! Daher ergeben sich *immer* zwölf Gegenstände pro Position! Deine Liste mit zwanzig Mustern für Kette würde ich gerne mal sehen^^



zentay schrieb:


> Was es als Drop in Zu gibt ( Leder mit Int. ohne Wille) is auch nicht sooo berauschend


Darum ging es es aber nicht. Du hast dich darüber aufgeregt, dass angeblich weniger Leder mit Intelligenz (Zitat "für Eule/Baum" als Leder mit Beweglichkeit droppt. Und Blizzard geht nunmal vom Talent der Eule aus welches Willenskraft in Trefferwertung umrechnet, daher gibt es mehr Teile mit Wille als ohne.



zentay schrieb:


> Will man also bis Gear 359 Items haben, dann ohne Lederer>) nur für Marken beim Händler
> Aber das meinte ich ja nicht mit dem Treat den ich hier aufgemacht habe
> schönen Gruss


Schön, dass du zum Ende des zweiten Beitrags erwähnst dass es dir anscheinend mehr um die Gegenstände _bis_ 359 geht und nicht _ab_ dem epischen Bereich  Aber es gibt da schon etwas, nur ist es für den Druiden ein wenig umständlich.
Es gibt für jede Rüstungsklasse mehr oder weniger ein Set zum Leveln, sowohl für Stoff, Leder, Kette als auch für Platte. Jedes Set besteht aus sechs bis acht Teilen, je nach Position (Stoff für Heiler hat z.B. acht Stück, Platte für Off hat z.B. nur sechs). Manche Sets bieten einen Bonus, andere nicht (Stoff bietet z.B. für Heiler +Wille, für DDs gibts +Int; bei der Platte gibt es gar keinen Bonus bzw. wird nicht als Set gewertet; bei Leder gibt es nur +Ausdauer, bei Kette immerhin +Meisterschaft).
Sowohl das Leder- als auch das Ketten-Set haben den kleinen Nachteil gegenüber den anderen, dass man bei der Herstellung nicht weiß welche Attribute sie bekommen. Es ist eben die oben erwähnte zufällige Verzauberung. Wenn dir trotzdem an dieser Ausrüstung zum Leveln gelegen ist, dann schau dir mal "Das finstere Zeichen" an, dort ist eine Auflistung aller Verzauberungen bei die entstehen können. Einfach eines der Teile anklicken und nach unten scrollen. Auch hier wirst du feststellen, dass die auf Intelligenz basierenden Werte immer Willenskraft dabei haben (Stichwort: Umwandlung in Trefferwertung bei der Eule).
Wenn du dir die Gegenstände trotzdem herstellst kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass du mehrere herstellen musst bevor das Gewünschte dabei ist. Da die Teile aber beim Anlegen gebunden sind, kannst du die für dich nicht brauchbaren Stücke ins AH stellen.

MfG


----------

